# What's your background?



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

My lock screen is 



Spoiler: lockscreen


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Apr 8, 2015)

My dog!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2015)

lock screen:


Spoiler











background:


Spoiler


----------



## tumut (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: lock













Spoiler: home













Spoiler: comp wallpaper



it won't load so here's the image instead lol


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: my home screen


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Apr 8, 2015)

On my computer, my background is a drawing of a character in one of the RPs I'm in. My lock screen on my iPod is an image I took while playing AC:NL. The background is a photo of the solar eclipse I haven't transferred over yet.



Spoiler



 This is my desktop background. It's a little outdated, but hey: it works.
 iPod background.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: my lock screen <3 ~ <3







Haaaaise kun <3


----------



## badcrumbs (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Lock & Home


----------



## Bowie (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Background


----------



## Moddie (Apr 8, 2015)

[Post Removed. Sorry.]


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler










I got this from a Nintendo email during my birthday. :0 
That equals to half of my presents.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Lock screen









Spoiler: Home Screen







I'm usually on my phone so I just used the images on my phone. My computer background is some default photo Mac has.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: Background


----------



## Keira (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler:  my desktop background


----------



## boujee (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler:  lockscreen













Spoiler:  home screen


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: lock screen













Spoiler: home screen











Yeah, my images are sorta childish. Might change it up, though


----------



## Nickole (Apr 8, 2015)

Lock and Home are of my pups!!


----------



## June (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: phone lock and home screen














Spoiler: laptop bg


----------



## tobi! (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler:  Rotating Backrounds













Spoiler:  Favorites


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2015)

Bad rough edit to turn a horizontal photograph into something suitable for a lock screen, but oh well, I'll fix it up at some point. 

I just had to have this photograph somewhere I could see it every second of the day. I love it so much.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 8, 2015)

Tina said:


> Bad rough edit to turn a horizontal photograph into something suitable for a lock screen, but oh well, I'll fix it up at some point.
> 
> I just had to have this photograph somewhere I could see it every second of the day. I love it so much.



why not a picture of the bf


----------



## Chris (Apr 8, 2015)

Trundle said:


> why not a picture of the bf



That picture was from the bf.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler: Background


Is that sims?
I can't tell (o///o)


----------



## epona (Apr 8, 2015)

a picture of my dad from this lame photoshoot he did in the 80s when he started working for this one radio station, it cracks me up every time


----------



## Mariah (Apr 8, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> Is that sims?
> I can't tell (o///o)



Yes, Sims 3.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Yes, Sims 3.



Oh, I love sims!
(Even though I only have freeplay >.>)


----------



## Android (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a spook in my phone:


Spoiler










I get a wee scared every time I open it. It's thrilling.

And my favorite marsupial as my desktop image:


Spoiler










Took the image a while back, but not much has changed.


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 8, 2015)

lockscreen is a picture of lana del rey with a pink background, homescreen is just a solid light peach color.


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: rly great pic of space


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 8, 2015)

here's my backgroind



Spoiler: background



View attachment 89690



here's my crome backgorund



Spoiler: crome background



View attachment 89691


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 8, 2015)

No phone. Cruddy old tablet background is a nice high res photo of frangipani blossoms, nice tablet's background is some SNK trash, laptop's background is also SNK trash (titan triooooo) and my desktop's background rotates every 12 hours but currently be lookin like dis:



Spoiler







tfw Valval ruins ur screenie and u too lazy to take another


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 8, 2015)

Laptop background is super cute! :3



Spoiler


----------



## Improv (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler







This is my lock screen & home screen.

oh my god i didnt know it was sO BIG


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

Spoiler: lock screen (my friend drew it huehehe)









Spoiler: background






i have absolutely no idea why they're so big so sorry about that


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 8, 2015)

My phone background is a screenshot from my notes to remind me to check pension stuff. How very adult-like and boring. Though it has been there for several months now and I still haven't called them, so you can see how effective it's been.  I should just change it to something nice.



Mariah said:


> Yes, Sims 3.


I'm a huge Sims fan! Haven't played Sims 4 yet though. Probably won't since I enjoyed Sims 2 more than Sims 3.

Edit: This thread also made me realize that my home screen background was still cranberries for Christmas. xD So I changed it. Here you go.


Spoiler: Lock Screen













Spoiler: Home Screen











I would've done my laptop background too, but it's so covered in icons you can barely see it. xD Need to clean up the junk.


----------



## BATOCTO (Apr 8, 2015)

had to make my own fire emblem if wallpaper since i couldn't find any lmao



Spoiler











now everytime i got to my desktop i get hyped up!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

I made my backgrounds two lmao


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 8, 2015)

I thought this was going to be a thread about our nationality. lel

Lock screen - my cat, Zoey!



Spoiler











Home screen - kawaii desu!



Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 8, 2015)

Your cat is adorable


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 9, 2015)

My lock screen:


Spoiler


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 9, 2015)

Spoiler: phone


----------



## kelpy (Apr 9, 2015)

Pietro:)100 said:


> My dog!View attachment 89564



What breed of dog is that?
It looks a lot like my dog..
Then again, quite a few small dog breeds look alike..

Oh! Yeah!
Here is the picture of my background I used:


Spoiler



View attachment 89737



Hehe, a picture I took of a protest at city hall in The Sims 3..
My favorite picture so far, I think!
:3


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2015)

Spoiler: laptop


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 9, 2015)

I changed mine to this 



Spoiler: lol


----------



## Boosh (Apr 9, 2015)

Macbook (yeah, I need to delete some emails...)



Spoiler









iPhone lockscreen (a photo I took a few weeks ago at the beach)



Spoiler









Home screen. Just a pic I found on a wallpaper app. Thought it was quite Spring-y 



Spoiler









- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and my tablet has a roses background (upstairs charging and I'm too lazy to go get a screenshot, ha!)

- - - Post Merge - - -



badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler: Lock & Home



I had this wallpaper for the longest time on my old phone <3


----------



## mob (Apr 9, 2015)

Spoiler: computer bg



animated backgrounds op a'f


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 9, 2015)

Windows 10? OR windows skin pack??!


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 9, 2015)

Shayne said:


> Windows 10? OR windows skin pack??!



That's really cute.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 9, 2015)

lock:


Spoiler











home:


Spoiler










guess which one is me, win a prize maybe


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 9, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> lock:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The one with the curly hair! :3


----------



## samsquared (Apr 10, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> The one with the curly hair! :3



how 
did you know that
#psychic


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 10, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> how
> did you know that
> #psychic



Tbh I just picked her BC she was the prettyist XD
Edit: oh yeah I mean you. It's one am. I word my posts funny. Lol


----------



## acdude (Apr 10, 2015)

default how exciting am i haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

That would have to be Miku.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 10, 2015)

Tina said:


> Bad rough edit to turn a horizontal photograph into something suitable for a lock screen, but oh well, I'll fix it up at some point.
> 
> I just had to have this photograph somewhere I could see it every second of the day. I love it so much.



That's very cool


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2015)

Spoiler: Lock screen













Spoiler: Background













Spoiler: Laptop background


----------



## matt (Apr 10, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> That would have to be Miku.


Whoa hello
Someone's running Windows 7  Basic theme


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 10, 2015)

matt said:


> Whoa hello
> Someone's running Windows 7  Basic theme



After a mouse twitching tragedy that occurred with my computer I am too afraid to change it back to my custom colors. It would always revert back to basic theme to solve the problem so that's what I'm keeping it at.


----------

